# Limoncello Substitute



## scarbelly (May 25, 2011)

My wife and I teach an advanced cooking class to 4H kids that range in age from 14-19. Once of the recipes they picked out to make includes Limoncello.  While it is OK with 4H to use alcohol in a recipe, we try to find a substitute. 

This recipe is berries with Mascarpone- Limoncello Cream. Here is the instruction

Combine whipping cream, mascarpone, 3 tablespoons sugar, and limoncello in large bowl and whip until soft peaks form

I am wondering if I can reduce some lemonade to the consistency of the Lemoncello and achieve the same results?

Any suggestions would be most welcome

Thanks


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Same results?  No.  Lemonade is water, sugar and lemon; limoncello is grain alcohol and water (or vodka) lemon and sugar.   Water and grain alcohol have the same "consistency," but are not the same (trust me).  It's the alcohol which makes limoncello not lemonade; and you cannot make limoncello sorbet, or limoncello anything without limoncello (or perhaps some sort of limoncello extract if there is one).

You can, however, make lemon sorbet.  If that disappoints the kids, well...

Good luck,

BDL


----------



## scarbelly (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response. I kind of thought that. I actually have several recipes for Lemoncello and even thought about using one of them without the alcohol. 

How about putting the Lemoncello in a pan and simmering it for a few minutes to cook out most of the alcohol?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

What's the point?

If you're trying to honor a commitment to the kids, you're better off being honest with them. Since not fooling yourself is one of the most important things about animal care, it's likely a big part of 4H.

Why not just make lemonade? You can use more or less lemon juice, lemon pulp, lemon peel, water, sugar, and steeping time to get whatever balance you desire. If you make a long-steeped lemonade, I guess you could call the sorbet "_non-alcoholic limoncello_."

BDL


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

what about using of one those lemon flavored syrups...you know  the kind used for snowcones/shaved ice or coffee? it's syrupy.... there just isn't any substitiute for limoncello really.... it's the alcohol and the lemon peels and the sitting process and the sugar all doing it's thing ....or perhaps you can use a good lemon extract and add some sugar......

joey


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

ditto BDL,Joey, You will never burn off all the alcohol. That's a proven fact.

Saturate your syrup to where you want it. Let them use a sacrometer or ref.

It might be nice to glacage the berries and marscapone( impastatta +20 % sweet,)

 and add a non-alcoholic limoncino foam. 5% leth shold make it through service.


----------

